# Mi TV silba y no enciende



## cuervokbza (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola !
tengo un problema con un TV que se me rompió estos días !
Es un Samsung  CN-5038VB de 21"...
El problema es que cuando lo conecto, se escucha un silbido, y ni siquiera se enciende la luz de stand-by, (obviamente no enciende el tele)...
estuve buscando una solucion y me dijeron que revise el transistor de salida horizontal y estaba en corto !
revisé un poco alrededor de éste y no encontré nada anormal... entonces cambié el horizontal y prendió unos 10 seg, y cuando quiero cambiar de canal PLUFF! se apagó y empezó a silbar de nuevo !      
otra vez el horizontal está en corto.... :evil:  :evil: 
por favor ! necesito ayuda! entiendo poco de TVs... 
el silibido estoy 90% convencido que sale del chopper!

Desde yá muchas graciass !


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola,mira  si se revento por segunda vez y todos los componentes implicados estan ok.lo mas probable es que tengas el transformador de linea mal.....si no tienes como probarlo,puedes llevarlo a algun tecnico que tenga un probador que por mirarlo te cobrara una porqueria...(puedes empesar por meter una lampara de 40w en lugar del transistor horizontal para medir tensiónes....o montarte tu porpio probador de flyback......todo depende del tiempo y ganas que tengas.....yo le cambiaria directamente el transformador de linea )suerte


----------



## thevenin (Abr 1, 2009)

Si se te estropea el transistor de horizontal revisa todo cerca de el, su driver, condensador en paralelo con el (de poliester alto votaje), revisa todo lo revisable que tenga la misma centena que el transistor de horizontal. Revisa también a la salida del secundario, busca condensadores hinchados, etc

Aunque todo apunta que es el transformador de línea, cuando se estropea suele suceder que se cortocircuita el tr de Horizontal.

El silbido es la frecuencia  de los 15625 Hz, cualquier bobinado por el que circule esa corriente que esté suelto vibrará a esa frecuencia. Es posible que al estar el tr. en corto esa frecuencia tienda a bajar y se haga más audible.

Sin ir más lejos mi tv está perfecto y tiene ese pitido hace años, pero primero revisa el circuito de horizontal.


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 2, 2009)

muchas gracias thevenin ! 
un dato más: en esos 10 o 15 seg que anduvo bien, después de cambiarle el horiz, el silbido no se escuchaba...
voy a revisar esas cosas que dijiste....


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 10, 2013)

yo tengo uan falla similar en una TV Symphonic WF-1901 ST419B. Esta no tiene el horizontal en corto, cambie el capacitor C692 de 220 mF a 160V que esta al lado del Flyback, pero esto no resolvio el problema. si el transistor de horizontal que es el 2SD2627 lo mido sobre la placa me marca en corto, pero si lo saco de la placa me marca ok. cambie la resistencia de 0.33 ohms a 2W que esta en el flyback. pero esl problema perciste. Estoy pensando en cambiar el capacitor de la fuente que es el de 220 mf 200V. espero y me puedan dar pistas para encontrar la falla.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 11, 2013)

lanix1 dijo:


> yo tengo uan falla similar en una TV Symphonic WF-1901 ST419B. Esta no tiene el horizontal en corto, cambie el capacitor C692 de 220 mF a 160V que esta al lado del Flyback, pero esto no resolvio el problema. si el transistor de horizontal que es el 2SD2627 lo mido sobre la placa me marca en corto, pero si lo saco de la placa me marca ok. cambie la resistencia de 0.33 ohms a 2W que esta en el flyback. pero esl problema perciste. Estoy pensando en cambiar el capacitor de la fuente que es el de 220 mf 200V. espero y me puedan dar pistas para encontrar la falla.
> 
> de antemano gracias.



Hola deberias,medir todo el camino de tension, desde el colector de Tsh ,hasta el diodo D651.

Pd.. Si desconectas el terminal del flyback,Que va al colector,el corto desaparece?

Saludos.


----------



## McEnroe (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola, yo no entiendo mucho pero hace años me pasó lo del silbido en una tele y el problema resultó ser que por causa del calor algunas soldaduras de un componente de potencia se habían deformado y no hacía el contacto en condiciones, de ahí el silbido (no recuerdo si era de unos transistores o de un regulador de tensión, pero me acuerdo que estaba enroscado/pegado a un disipador). Cuando pasé el soldador para recomponer las soldaduras desapareció el silbido, pero claro en tu caso si además no enciende, debe ser otra historia, yo por si acaso te sirvve te comento de memoria mi experiencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2013)

Primero quitá el transistor de salida Horizontal y colocá una lámpara de 40 Watts entre colector-emisor para ver si la fuente arranca.

Podrias medir +B

Saludos !


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 11, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola deberias,medir todo el camino de tension, desde el colector de Tsh ,hasta el diodo D651.
> 
> Pd.. Si desconectas el terminal del flyback,Que va al colector,el corto desaparece?
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, desolde la terminal del Flyback del colector y desaparece el corto entre Colector Emisor. Entiendo entre Base- Emisor marque corto por el transformador  que viene del Driver pero no tengo mucha experiencia en televisiones, asi que no tengo muy claro como funciona el Flyback, se que es un transformador, probablemente este otra bobina a entre el colector y la tierra por eso marque casi 0 ohms.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero quitá el transistor de salida Horizontal y colocá una lámpara de 40 Watts entre colector-emisor para ver si la fuente arranca.
> 
> Podrias medir +B
> 
> Saludos !



Realizare esta prueba a ver si arranca la fuente. les cominuco lo que pase.


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Dic 11, 2013)

http://www.electronica-duartes.com/esquemassamsung.php ve a este enlace para que bajes el diagrama y te guies por el ,,por mi parte tienes que buscar circuitos impresos que estén rotos o fisurados ,ya que dijistes que se te habia caido...ok


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero quitá el transistor de salida Horizontal y colocá una lámpara de 40 Watts entre colector-emisor para ver si la fuente arranca.
> 
> Podrias medir +B
> 
> Saludos !



Realice la prueba con una lampara de 40W conectada entre emisor y colector del TR Horizontal produce el mismo silbido, el voltaje en B+ es 0V. esto indica que la fuente no arranca, pero no encontre ningun componente dañado en ella, el K2672 no esta dañado. La duda que tengo es si el capacitor de 220mF a 200 V funciona bien, esta duda la tengo porque no tengo capacimetro, Revise de nuevo el Horizontal y ahora si esta dañado. con la punta positiva del multimetro en la Base y la negra en el colector mide .575V y la punta negra en el emisor me da .101 V. y invierto las puntas para probar ambos diodos en inversa y de base a colector todo bien marca infinito pero de base a emiso marca .101. esto me dice que se daño. pero aun sin el horizontal no prende la fuente.

ya revise el driver del horizontal antes del transformador y marca ok.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2013)

revisa como te dijeron mas arriba, el capacitor en paralelo con el colector del tr horizontal, revisa el yugo .
otra forma de probar la fuente
 lampara  en serie entre el colector y el flyback , con transistor puesto


----------



## elgriego (Dic 11, 2013)

Hola lanix1,Los transtores de Salida horizontal,suelen tener un diodo damper interno entre colector y emisor ,Y una resistencia entre base y emisor,si mide ,por ej 60 ohm,esta en buen estado,por lo general ,cuando se ponen en corto ,lo hacen entre emisor y colector, Con respecto al +b de la fuente,podrias medir sin carga ,que tension aparece ,esta tension se mide con respecto a la masa secundaria,la carcasa del sintonizador es un buen punto para medir ,y sino entre emisor y colector del Tsh,Con respecto a que la fuente marca ov con la lampara de carga,quizas podria deberse ha que existen fuentes ,que no se llevan bien con este tipo de cargas,un truco para esto es,colocar la lampara con un portalampara,desenrroscarla,arrancar la fuente y luego ,enrroscar la lampara ,pero yo mediria con el tester en vacio.Tambien contas ,que al desoldar el flyback,desaparece el corto,en este caso deberias verificar ,si alguna de las salidas de este ,no esta  a masa,por ej la de colector,y la de los 180v,podria tambien estar mal el flyback,no seria nada raro.

Bueno hace las pruebas que te indicamos todos los colegas y contanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 11, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola lanix1,Los transtores de Salida horizontal,suelen tener un diodo damper interno entre colector y emisor ,Y una resistencia entre base y emisor,si mide ,por ej 60 ohm,esta en buen estado,por lo general ,cuando se ponen en corto ,lo hacen entre emisor y colector, Con respecto al +b de la fuente,podrias medir sin carga ,que tension aparece ,esta tension se mide con respecto a la masa secundaria,la carcasa del sintonizador es un buen punto para medir ,y sino entre emisor y colector del Tsh,Con respecto a que la fuente marca ov con la lampara de carga,quizas podria deberse ha que existen fuentes ,que no se llevan bien con este tipo de cargas,un truco para esto es,colocar la lampara con un portalampara,desenrroscarla,arrancar la fuente y luego ,enrroscar la lampara ,pero yo mediria con el tester en vacio.Tambien contas ,que al desoldar el flyback,desaparece el corto,en este caso deberias verificar ,si alguna de las salidas de este ,no esta  a masa,por ej la de colector,y la de los 180v,podria tambien estar mal el flyback,no seria nada raro.
> 
> Bueno hace las pruebas que te indicamos todos los colegas y contanos como te fue.
> 
> Saludos.



Revise el Flyback como me lo comentas, entre grnd y colector marca cerca de 1.4 ohms y entre la terminal de los 180V y grnd cerca de los 1.2 ohms. Nunca habia reparado un televisor ya que me enfoco mas a la electronica industrial. por esot no tengo experiencia en esto, y creanme que les agradezco mucho sus comentarios y aportaciones. esto enriquece mas mi conocimiento. 

ahora bien, desconecte la fuente del circuito, quitando los diodos D651, D652, D653 y D654. con esto la fuente queda fuera del circuito. y dejo de chillar, un sigue marcando 169V en el capacitor de 220mF a 200V. pero despues no sale nada. estoy siguiendo el circuito, pero no se si estoy haciendo correctamente la prueba ya que esta el optocoplador de feedback que no se si esta actuando para matar a la fuente.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2013)

te estas liando ,deja los diodos donde estaban y prueba con la lampara *en serie* con el flyback ,
o sea cortas la pista entre el colector del tr horizontal y el flyback y alli colocas una lampara de 40 wat.


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 11, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te estas liando ,deja los diodos donde estaban y prueba con la lampara *en serie* con el flyback ,
> o sea cortas la pista entre el colector del tr horizontal y el flyback y alli colocas una lampara de 40 wat.



Muchas gracias por esta idea el rey Juilen, lo que quieres que pruebe es ver si el colector del fly back esta en corto, de ser así la lampara encendera al maximo y andara la fuente ya que en vez del corto pusimos una carga (la Lampara ). Si enciende la fuente y el foco al 100%, tendre que conseguir un Flyback cierto? o abra alguna forma de recuperarlo?

aunque ya revise el circuito de la fuente varias veces y no encuentro ningun componente fallando, acavo de comprar el TR del Horizontal, pero antes de colocar el nuevo, pondre el viejo y hare esta prueba.

Gracias


----------



## tecnochac (Dic 11, 2013)

hay que medir la tension de fuente sin el tr. de salida horizontal.o esta la fuente elevada o es el fly-back
con cortos internos.


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 12, 2013)

tecnochac dijo:


> hay que medir la tension de fuente sin el tr. de salida horizontal.o esta la fuente elevada o es el fly-back
> con cortos internos.



El voltaje de la fuente de alimentación sin el Transistor Horizontal es 0V en B+. por esto me aferre a que la falla era directamente la fuente de alimentación. pero aun desconectandola del circuito me da 0V, y solo se queda en la etapa de rectificación, aparentemente el K2662 no se acciona, he seguido el circuito toda la tarde y aun no encuentro la falla, ahora mismo me dispongo a realizar la prueba que me recomendo el rey julien  a ver si la fuente anda asi. Como comente hace rato al desconectarla del circuito deja de silbar, pero aun asi no me da voltajes despues de salida al tranformador de alta frecuencia que es el que silba.

por esto dudo que sea el Flyback, espero que la prueba que me recomendo el rey julien sirva para aclarme mejor las cosas.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

si hay corto ,la fuente se queda en 0 volt ,


----------



## tecnochac (Dic 12, 2013)

el circuito que tengo lleva en la fuente el smr40000 y un hibrido.decime que componentes trae esta fuente.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola lanix1,Te paso el circuito del tv ,avisame si es este ,y prestale atencion a los colegas .


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 12, 2013)

tecnochac dijo:


> el circuito que tengo lleva en la fuente el smr40000 y un hibrido.decime que componentes trae esta fuente.



El Circuito que subio elgriego que por cirto se lo agradesco mucho es el correcto, la fuente no trae ningun cirtcuito integrado. 

por otro lado elreyjulien realice la prueba que me comentaste y no encendio la lampara, fuente se queda en 0 Volts de salida.

sinceramente ya revise todos los componentes y no encontre nada dañado. no se por donde mas buscarle.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

la misma prueba de la lampara,pero esta ves desconectando el yugo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## lanix1 (Dic 12, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la misma prueba de la lampara,pero esta ves desconectando el yugo ¡¡¡¡



entiendo por Yugo, el socket que esta sobre el colector del Transistor Horizontal verdad? es el que va a las bobinas del cinescopio.

lo hice, sin quitar el foco entre el colector del flyback y quemo el fusible. que hice mal? o que nos dice esto?



cambie el fusible y la resistencia de 1.2 ohms a 3W de la fuente ya que se abrio tambien, remplace el K2662 por uno nuevo ya que tambien se daño y coloque el remplazo del transistor horizontal D2627 por el TT2138 conecte todo en las conexiones originales y no encendio y la fuente sigue silbando :-/ . despues conectarlo medi voltajes y sigue siendo en B+ 0V. al desconectarla del la corriente, medi las terminales del TR Horizontal y e marcan corto circuito en las 3, de base a emisor, de emisor a colector y de base a colector, desueldo la pista que troce para el colector del flyback y se elimina el corto y las terminales del TR horizontal dan correctamente las lecturas.

Voy a buscar el Flyback o creen que debo realizar alguna otra prueba?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

a cambiar el flyback parece,espera de todas formas a ver que dicen los compañeros


----------



## elgriego (Dic 12, 2013)

lanix1 dijo:


> Revise el Flyback como me lo comentas, entre grnd y colector marca cerca de 1.4 ohms .



Si La pata del  flyback,que va a colector ,te mide corto a masa a un cuando sacaste el transistor ,significa que el flyback se puso en corto ,para estar seguro ,convendria que lo midieras fuera de la placa, o desconectando ,todos los terminales que se conectan con el bobinado de +b,Colector del tsH ,180v,etc


----------



## jairotev (Dic 16, 2013)

Hola amigo, tu problema esta en la fuente, lo mas probable es que tengas la fuente un tanto elevada y por eso se te vuela el TRSH. revisa que voltaje tienes de fuente y comenta


----------

